# kiss my ass



## Applehead

How do you say "kiss my ass" in french. I think that you can say "leche mon/ma cul" but I'm not sure if that's right.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## FAC13

Insults rarely translate literally. "Va te faire voir" is a medium-level insult if that is what you want to achieve.


----------



## Zhorg

"kiss my ass" is "va te faire voir/foutre"


----------



## Jul

I agree with Zhorg. I would say 'va te faire foutre' but could also say:
'parle a mon cul[, ma tete est malade]' or 'cause toujours'. 
We don't often use the end of the sentence because everybody knows the end. The translation is: 'talk to my ass[, my head is sick]'. The second means 'continue to talk, nobody is listening' where cause comes from the verb causer = parler.


----------



## Québec-Jakarta

"Tu peux bien baiser mon gros derrière!"  -Homer Simpson, as dubbed in Québec.  Probably not "international" french...


----------



## Marieve333

Hi everyone, 

I would like to know if someone could tell me what would be the best translation in French for the expression : "kiss my ass" ? I am translating subtitles for a movie, so I have to keep the offensive meaning, but I have to use international French, nothing too "slang". 

Thank you.


----------



## Fauvette

Pourquoi pas "Va te faire foutre"?


----------



## prêt-à-penser

va te faire voir


----------



## Marieve333

Fauvette said:


> Pourquoi pas "Va te faire foutre"?



I thought about that one, but I wasn't sure, because that is the kind of expression I would use for a translation of "fuck you" and I wasn't sure if "kiss my ass" was a similar insult in English. Since I am not a native speaker, I never use these insults, so I wouldn't know...lol.


----------



## RuK

I don't think it's exactly the same, but I'm having trouble finding a good translation. "Kiss my ass" is putting yourself in the superior position to the other person - not exactly the same nuance as "va te faire foutre". Maybe closer to "Nique ta mère". It depends also on the context (street gangs, Wall Street bankers..)


----------



## coolchick

I agree with Ruk, 'kiss my ass' really implies that you are telling someone that they mean nothing to you, or you are lowering them in your esteem... whereas, 'va te faire foutre' is more 'go fuck yourself'...


----------



## panzemeyer

Je te chie dessus. 

Sorry


----------



## falcoZ

Je te pisse au cul (***)

Désolé pour la vulgarité mais c'est pour la bonne cause...


----------



## RuK

Les deux vont dans la bonne direction, mais vont trop loin - ils sont tous les deux des appels de guerre, alors que "kiss my ass" peut, à l'occasion, rester dans le registre relativement amicale, ça dépend. C'est pour ça qu'il faut le contexte.


----------



## Cath.S.

I would translate to
J_e t'emmerde, pauvre (pauv') con ! pauvre con_ expressing the contemptuous connotation.


----------



## Marieve333

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## Alphonse37

Although I don't know the precise French for the phrase, I think I should mention that "kiss my ass" is probably most often used, in English, as an indignant refusal, i.e. refusal to lower oneself to do something demanded by someone else. The refusal to bend (or bend over, if you prefer the colloquial). This isn't always the context, but I would venture to say it's the most common. There is always the element of dominance or domination involved, and the expression is used in response to an effort to dominate -- as a refusal to be dominated.

There are many examples ... 1) The overbearing, unjust husband demands the good wife polish his floor and cook his dinner, but just at the moment of her "liberation" she realizes she will not be his slave any longer, and says "Kiss my ass." 2) The unjust employer, who overpays himself and denies his employees the same salaries and benefits, demands that someone do some kind of repugnant job for him. "Kiss my ass" would be a correct response.

Countless examples -- and in the US, you could hear this expression across a broad range of social strata.

Understand, finally, the same person who would refuse the subordinate act when demanded by the unjust, overweening asshole, might gladly perform the very same deed when requested by someone she respects or loves.

So: How to say in French? I don't know. But maybe this analysis can narrow it down a little.


----------



## Cath.S.

Alphonse, 
I think that in the light of your explanation and examples, the translation I already suggested {#14) would fit, also:
_Va te faire voir, connard !_
which could easily be used when adamantly refusing to do something.

But it strikes me that in the sitations you described, we would probably be more precise and say:
_T'as qu'à le faire toi-même, connard (connasse) / pauvre con (conne)._


----------



## geve

panzemeyer said:


> Je te chie dessus.
> 
> Sorry


Building on that suggestion, may I offer _Va chier_?
A handy alternative to _Va te faire foutre_.


----------



## Cath.S.

_


			
				geve said:
			
		


Va chier?
		
Click to expand...

 _


----------



## panzemeyer

Alphonse37 said:


> Although I don't know the precise French for the phrase, I think I should mention that "kiss my ass" is probably most often used, in English, as an indignant refusal, i.e. refusal to lower oneself to do something demanded by someone else. The refusal to bend (or bend over, if you prefer the colloquial). This isn't always the context, but I would venture to say it's the most common. There is always the element of dominance or domination involved, and the expression is used in response to an effort to dominate -- as a refusal to be dominated.
> 
> There are many examples ... 1) The overbearing, unjust husband demands the good wife polish his floor and cook his dinner, but just at the moment of her "liberation" she realizes she will not be his slave any longer, and says "Kiss my ass." 2) The unjust employer, who overpays himself and denies his employees the same salaries and benefits, demands that someone do some kind of repugnant job for him. "Kiss my ass" would be a correct response.
> 
> Countless examples -- and in the US, you could hear this expression across a broad range of social strata.
> 
> Understand, finally, the same person who would refuse the subordinate act when demanded by the unjust, overweening asshole, might gladly perform the very same deed when requested by someone she respects or loves.
> 
> So: How to say in French? I don't know. But maybe this analysis can narrow it down a little.


In the light of this interesting clarification, I would then say: "va te faire foutre" or, even more vulgar, "touche-toi".

Note: both words carry a sexual connotation, but "foutre" is used in so many different contexts that its sexual meaning is most of the times overlooked. Some people don't even know the true meaning of "foutre".


----------



## panzemeyer

geve said:


> Building on that suggestion, may I offer _Va chier_?
> A handy alternative to _Va te faire foutre_.


Shorter and better, indeed.


----------



## joleen

In the same "context", there is "suce mon zob" very much used in a lovely song by Disiz Lapeste.
Otherwise, if you don't want to use too much slang, you can use "tu peux te brosser", or an equivalent "tu peux te gratter"


----------



## 8jatpc

In Sud-Ouest, we use "*t'as qu'à croire*" (with "..." or "!")
which is not as dirty as "va chier" or "va te faire foutre" and, as "kiss my ass", can also be used in a 'positive' way (between friends...).
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## vittel

My oxford dictionary gives "va te faire mettre" as a translation. That's very rude though, about as strong as "va te faire enculer". 

It think that geve's suggestion is the best so far: "va chier".
That's how I often see it translated in movies.


----------



## verbivore

He can kiss my ass: Qu'il aille se faire voir.
He can go fuck himself: Qu'il aille se faire foutre.


----------



## keumar83

Les 2 trads les plus courantes sont "va te faire (foutre)" et "va chier"


----------



## aroumpf

merci, Jul, pour "Parle à mon cul"

excellente idée qui marche bien en sous-titrage !


----------



## CLN_ID

Applehead, you might want to know that "_Parle à mon cul_" is 'French' French though. Quebeckers, Swiss people, Belgians and most Africans would quite rarely say it that way. "_Va te faire voir/foutre_," however, is pretty much universal (not sure about Quebec though...). Africans like to use "Quitte là !" or "_Fous-moi le camp_," which would mean 'Get out of here' or 'I really don't care what you are sayin/doing'.

That was the international note of the day ;-)


----------



## BAlfson

_Fous-moi le camp_ is another great expression; I agree that it doesn't feel quite right.  I think the equivalent of it in American would be "Fuck off!"  Although that's like more vulgar in American than the expression in French.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Salvatos

CLN_ID said:


> "_Va te faire voir/foutre_," however, is pretty much universal (not sure about Quebec though...).


Yes, rather common in Québec as well, possibly with a preference for "foutre" (which we reserve for very familiar contexts of course, whereas "voir" is more easily placed in a movie for instance). I think for the same level of vulgarity we'd be more inclined to use "va chier", however. Either way I'm not sure how close those are to "kiss my ass". It's hard to think of something equivalent in French for me ("baise mon cul" gets the point across, but I can't say I'm used to hearing it).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

falcoZ said:


> Je te pisse au cul (***)


On dit aussi: je te pisse à la raie... 

Tout aussi vulgaire, mais ça passe mieux


----------



## Indie09

Hello, my grandma used to use the phrase “kiss my ass” in French, jokingly. She has passed away and I wanted to get a tattoo of it. However, I can’t seem to find how to spell it. The way she said it sounded like “feiz majoure.” Can someone help me out here? Thank you


----------



## tartopom

Or maybe she said " Cause toujours ! ".     ?


----------



## L'irlandais

Une bise is a kiss on the cheek.  (face)
Bise (sur) ma joue.  Kiss my cheek, sounds more Grandma-like.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Politely, my favourite version of "Piss off!" of "Fuck off!!" in French is clever AND polite.

"Va là-bas voir si j'y suis!"     --------  by the time this stupid arsehole has worked out the meaning of that, you're gone!!



(I think it's a famous comic's  usual phrase to get rid of idiots - but I can't remember who ????  Coluche ??

"Kiss my ass!" is Homer Simpson. --  and so well-known it's not very rude!)


----------



## tartopom

Isn't it "Va voir là-bas si j'y suis."?


----------



## In-Su

L'irlandais said:


> Bise (sur) ma joue. Kiss my cheek, sounds more Grandma-like.


We don't refer to butt-cheeks as _« joues »_, they're just _fesses (la fesse gauche / droite)_. Or could it be the grandma spoke franglais?


----------



## L'irlandais

Sorry if I was not clear.  No intention of franglais, on my part; hence the word face in brackets. I suggested something Grandma might have said to a grandchild.  Nobody can think of anyone remotely like « kiss my ass » so I think Grandma probably said something innocent with a mischievous look in her eye, which may have been lost in translation.
Post #33 says it sounded like feiz majoure.


----------



## rolmich

_Va te faire empapaouter_ (a bit outdated).


----------



## LART01

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Politely, my favourite version of "Piss off!" of "Fuck off!!" in French is clever AND polite.
> 
> "Va là-bas voir si j'y suis!"     --------  by the time this stupid arsehole has worked out the meaning of that, you're gone!!



Hi
Perhaps more idiomatic:
Va voir là-bas si j'y suis!


----------



## rolmich

_Va te faire voir chez les Grecs _(tu aura des enfants frisés).
(why the Greeks is anyone's guess !)


----------

